# Proud Mama



## seachild (Feb 14, 2008)

I may finally have these pictures right. The puppies are three weeks old now and have their eyes open. Wow, they already have distinct personalities. We also received our POL and she is incredible. The problem is I don't want to loose any of them: Hopefully my pictures will turn out. I have 2 male parti's, two black w/white males and one female and one male Irish Pied. The whole birthing process only took 2 hours 15 min. My corgi's used to take up to 8 hrs. There are three more but I guess I can ony post 5 pics at a time.


----------



## seachild (Feb 14, 2008)

*More puppies!*

Here are the rest of the brood...


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats on the litter! They're darling


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, I love the pied's and parti's. They are adorable. I can't wait to see them grow.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Who is the one with the totally black face & body with the perfect white ring around his neck? I want him!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Very cute. Who are the parents?


----------



## Patti McNeil (Apr 20, 2009)

Congrats.....adorable!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Kim-I love the same one, he looks like he's wearing a collar. Beautiful babies and mom!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I just want to kiss those little faces!!


----------



## seachild (Feb 14, 2008)

*Parents*

Hi,
I'm so glad you like my little ones! I am so crazy about them. Both parents have the CGCs and have been shown IABCA and gotten their International titles. One of the judges there (they were all AKC judges too) fell in love with my little lady and I'm working on getting ready for the AKC. The sire is Amoritas Kentucky Derby out of CH Los Perritos Plea Bargain and Kind Hearted Soul the Noble-Minded (HUN) and mom is Chiquita Bonita out of Rhonie's Oreo Cookie and Rhonie's Candy Cane. She has heavy Twins bloodlines and Noblegold. I've communicated with several people who have siblings and they are doing great also. It's so fasinating to find out about their history.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Where in Florida are you - I'm in Waycross, GA The puppies are adorable!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Noblegold Havanese in Helen, GA? That's where my Scooter is from.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

They are beautiful.


----------



## seachild (Feb 14, 2008)

*Puppies*

I live in North Central Florida; right between Ocala and Gainesville, FL. My best friend lives in Gainesville, GA. She's coming down next week, hope it cools down just a little.

Chiquita's great grandfather is CH Noblegold Twins Diamond Chip. I'm petty sure he's from GA. I haven't been able to find out the breeder's name as yet.

Oh, the solid black one has some white on her chest and just a tip of white on each foot besides the "ring of pearls". I call her Irish, because her coloring is Irish Pied.


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

What darling puppies! Congratulations.

Holly & Murphy


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

They're adorable. Having an irish pied and a parti, I'm anxious to see how they grow up. I love both looks. Good luck with them.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Congrats! They are just adorable little puppies!
Gina


----------

